# Topics > Pet tech > Prosthetics for animals, pet prosthetics, veterinary prosthetics >  Brutus, quadruple amputee Rottweiler, Loveland, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/betterpawsforbrutus

----------


## Airicist

Article "Quadruple amputee Rottweiler named Brutus gets chance to walk outside again thanks to prosthetic limbs"

    Brutus, who lives in Loveland, Colorado, only second dog ever to have four artificial limbs
    The 2-year-old dog became disabled after he got frostbite on all four paws
    His breeder maimed him after trying to amputate the damage himself
    Brutus' foster mom now walks him outside to practice balance
    She said she wants to help him get ability to run, hike and play with other dogs

by Anneta Konstantinides
March 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Quadruple amputee dog walks again

Published on Mar 31, 2015




> LOVELAND, Colo. (WKRC) -- We've seen some great stories about dogs who  keep their happy outlooks on life despite missing limbs.    Well one dog  in Colorado is now able to go for a walk around the block, which is  normally not a challenge, unless the dog is a quadruple amputee, like  Brutus.    Brutus ended up in that state after suffering frostbite on  all four paws.    His breeder amputated the damage himself, and maimed  him.    But the 2-year-old is now adjusting to wearing prosthetics on  each leg.    His foster mom puts Brutus through exercises to help him  learn balance with the artificial limbs.    Brutus' next step involves  physical therapy. He'll also get an improved set of prosthetics.

----------

